# tenon jig



## wagnerwood (Dec 3, 2006)

I make some products tha use tree limbs in construction, I am trying to come up with a jig to cut round tennons on the ends.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi wagnerwood

This is the set I have and they work great for making tenons and the price is right.
The link below is one of many that you can find this tool.
TENON CUTTERS
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/plgtenon.html

Rockler also sells one but it's not cheap
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...DBDADADADADFHEGFGOGPGODADADADBDB&filter=tenon



But if you want to make your own jig you can use a old saw and a sharp chisel to make the blade for your tool, Roy UnderHill has a PDF file on his web site that will show you how to make one.

http://www.pbs.org/wws/program/pgallery00.html

You can also use the router table, it's tricky set up but Bob and Rick of the RWS show will show you how to. (I don't recall the Episode name/number but you may want to check out the guide below)
http://www.routerworkshop.com/epage.htm



Bj


----------

